# Building 50 gallong Beaslbob



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

So after doing some reading and thinking I'm gonna gtake the plunge and start my very own Beaslbob build  my inspiration for the design and aquascape is going to be from some of Takashi Amano's tanks. I would just like to clarify a couple things first. 

From what I have read I need ~1" layers of peat moss, play sand and gravel. And that in between layers I should wet them down. Is there a specific manufacturer of the peat moss and sand I should get or does it not really matter?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think it really matters, but I'd definitely steer clear of any that claim to have any additional fertilizers or anything in them. Although that would be great for live plants, there's no telling what that would do to any fish.

When I just did my 30 gallon, I used a bag of compressed peat moss, and it went a LONG way.

I cut an opening in the bag and chiseled off about 1 1/2 inches from the compacted peat moss inside, and it was more than enough; I still have a TON left over, and plenty of play sand left over as well. So I'm set if I ever need to tear the tank down for whatever reason, or want to do a similar setup on another tank.


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

How about you put some of that peat moss in an envelope for me and send it to CA  Im gonna run to Home Depot or Lowes tomorrow and see what i can find. I think Im just gonna get some pea gravel. I can get a 50Lb bag for $3.99 instead of a 25lb bag of "Aquarium Gravel" for $15. Ill just rinse it really really good. Once I get started tomorrow, Ill be sure to post pics don't worry


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

that stuff there came from Home Depot


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ferts shouldn't matter too much and may even help your plants.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

From what ive gathered the best is canadian sphagnum which its what he has pictured. What is your plan for stocking? I plan on doing the same in my 40g breeder tank which is actually about 45g. I think I'm gonna go with about 8 bloodfin tetras 8 minor tetras and 8 panda cories. Leave it like that for a while and then add a pair of german blue rams as the main fish. Might add a couple more of each of the tetras. And bunch of shrimp. But up to date I think 30g is the biggest beaslbob build so far. So it will be cool to see ur 50g build. Hopefully I can get mine started soon but looks like probably won't happened till after christmas


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Update: So Today I decided to commence construction of the tank. After class this morning I went to Home Depot and $13.86 later I was on my way. I got a 50LB bag of Sankrete Play Sand, a 50LB bag of Vigoro Pea Gravel, and an 8qt bag of Miracle Gro Peat Moss. Surprisingly enough the 8qt bag was plenty to cover the bottom of the tank in a nice one inch layer. I also switched around my background to a solid black background, and I gotta say so far it looks quite sexy 

ics:

So on to the pictures: 

Here is a before shot:









here is a during with the Peat Moss









Here is Sand:









Here is Gravel:









Close up of the layers:









Heres my buddy CJ helping with filling the tank:









Almost Full:









Here is the finished product sans fish:









Overall the complete tear down and rebuild only took us like 2 hours and so far I am thrilled with the way it looks. I just wish my heater worked faster so I can put my Fishies in their new home. 

The next step for the tank is to find a nice large piece of Driftwood to replace the with rock front an center, also some more plants. You guys have any suggestions for plants?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

it's a filthy process, isn't it 


looks good!


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> it's a filthy process, isn't it
> 
> 
> looks good!


Thanks, it is a filthy job but I have a feeling the finished product and all will be worth it.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

what type of plants are those in the tank already?

if you plan on adding drift wood, you can't go wrong with some Java Fern or Lace Java Fern to attach to it  they're slow growing, but they'll spread all over the wood, and just anchor their roots right to it

my favorite in my tank has to be my random Aponogeton that I bought from Wal-Mart in a little $2 pack. came with 5 dried up bulbs, and 3 of those took off, one of which is gotten HUGE. stupid easy to grow in just gravel, so it'll probably start going crazy now that it's in my 30 beaslbob tank, lol


started as this:












slowly sprouted into this:











this was it about a month ago when it was still growing in the 10 gallon:












and this was just before moving it into the 30 gallon:












it helps hide the air stone in the 30 gallon, and in two days of being in the new tank, it's already shot up a flowering stalk that's about to poke out of the water


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a beautiful plant, i think I may be able to find a spot for something like that in my tank 

Currently I have Anubias Nana(Which are the two more towards the middle and the white rock), towards the corners of the tank is some Aqua Fern that I got from PetSmart in the Top Fin tubes(My Kissing Gouramis are slowing eating them) And tonight I just added a very large and very healthy Green Ozeolt. To the Right of the white rock and a little more to the back of the tank. Next I think I may get something to go in front of the Filter and the Heater. But I need to decide on what I want first.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I just like it so much since I grew the entire thing from a dried up bulb, as apposed to the others that I just bought already developed and stuck in the substrate 


Most Petsmart like places sell Java Fern as what they call Aqua Fern; that's what my Java Fern was labeled as from Petco  FYI, those will grow in the gravel unlike everyone seems to say otherwise, but they will do 3 x's better if tied off to a piece of drift wood and allowed to anchor to it. I divided mine up and put half in the substrate, and the other half I stuck the roots into a little hole on my driftwood, and it quickly rooted itself to it. They're both growing like crazy and sprouting sister plants, but the one on the drift wood seems to be developing a little faster


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

After looking at the differences of the Java Fern and Aqua Fern. The one I have is actually Selanginella wildenowii. I think I need to get another one because my Kissing Gourami's keep eating it.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to the next plant(s) I should get in order to fill out the tank? Currently I have 2 small Anubias Nana, 2 small Selanginella wildenowii(Aqua Fern), about a golf ball size clump of Java Moss spread throughout the whole tank. And a very nice big healthy Green Ozelot. 

Heres a picture of it now.


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres the tank today I added some Giant Hairgrass to the tank in order to help fill it out a bit. And I really like how it looks, What do you guys think?


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm no expert but if it was mine i just wouldn't be able to take my eyes off of it when they grow big i think it's great!


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lil Gashog said:


> I'm no expert but if it was mine i just wouldn't be able to take my eyes off of it when they grow big i think it's great!


Thanks  I can't wait until everything is grown in and fills up the tank, Im thinking one or 2 more plants and I will call it good. once the tank is completely cycled Im gonna add another few Tiger barbs and at least one more Pictus Cat. Thanks Again


----------

